# Wago 750-849 4 blinlende LED



## Praktikus (13 Dezember 2014)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe bei unserer SPS Wago 750-849 vier blinkende LED: 

Die LED MSG/PRG IP und MSG/PRG RT und I/O und User blinken zusammen im selben Blinktakt abwechselnd rot und grün. Der Betriebsartenschalter steht auf Run .....welche Ursache kann das haben und vor allem wie bekommen ich wieder Zugriff auf die SPS ? (Aktuell geht gar nichts, weder mit Wago Settings, noch mit sonst einem Wago Programm)

==> schnelle Hilfe wäre super ..... wior stehen sonst am WE im Dunkeln....


----------



## holgermaik (13 Dezember 2014)

Hallo
Bei so wenig Infos wirds wohl ein ruhiger Advent.
Versuchs mal hier http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_dat/d07500849_00000000_0de.pdf
Seite 194.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## MSB (13 Dezember 2014)

Also spontan gesprochen:
In dem SPS-Programm läuft irgendwas nicht ganz richtig (Schleife ohne Ende z.B.),
dadurch hängt sich die komplette Kiste auf, also Spannung weg, Schalter auf Stop (Mittelstellung), Spannung hin, hier sollte jetzt ein normaler Hochlauf passieren, d.h. nach ein paar Sekunden nur grüne LEDs.
Dann Schalter auf Run und schauen was passiert, falls dann sofort wieder das beschriebene Blinken ist in der SPS-Software (dem Codesys-Projekt) irgend ein Fehler.
Diagnosemöglichkeiten diesbezüglich so +/- gar keine außer einzelne Programmteile deaktivieren.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Informer (14 Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

in der Regel ist dieses Verhalten auf ein fehlerhaftes  Handling von Pointern (beschreiben in mehreren Tasks) bzw. Arrays und  ggf. veraltete/ nicht unterstützte Bibliotheken zurückzuführen.
Soll heißen:
1. Controllerspannung nehmen, Endklemme ziehen.
2.  Spannung zuschalten. Nun ist der Controller mit Ethernet Seting wieder  erreichbar. (Betriebsartenschalter in Mittelstellung ist manchmal nicht  ausreichend, da Bootprojekt trotzdem angezogen wird.)
3. Dateisystem formatieren /extrahieren bzw. zurücksetzen mit Ethernet Settings.
4. Spannung nehmen, Endklemme wieder stecken und Spannung wieder geben.

Jetzt  bitte das Projekt auf Programmierfehler duchsuchen: Beschreiben von  gleichen Pointer in verscheidenene Tasks , Arraygrenzen z.B. ARRAY  [1..3] der Index darf nicht mit 0 anfangen und nur bis 3 zählen. Dies  kann mit "mod" abgefangen werden.
Zu guter Letzt die verwendeten  Biliotheken prüfen. Sind diese aktuell und werden auch auf dem 750-849  unterstützt (ggf. im Wago-Support nachfragen).
Nach diesen Änderungen  sollte das Projekt fehlerfrei zu übersetzen sein, einloggen und  starten. Abschließend das Erzeugen vom Bootprojekt nicht vergessen.

Gruß Infomer


----------



## KaZZam (19 Dezember 2014)

Hallo, 
um eine temporäre Abhilfe zu schaffen, kann die Bibliothek check.lib über den Bibliotheksverwalter eingebunden werden. Diese befindet sich in folgendem Verzeichnis:
C:\Program Files (x86)\WAGO Software\CoDeSys V2.3\Library
Sofern diese Bibliothek im Projekt eingebunden wird, werden unter anderen Array-Wert Übergaben auf Grenzwertüberschreitungen gecheckt, bevor der Zugriff durchgeführt wird.
Diese Bibliothek sollte allerdings nur temporär eingesetzt werden, da beispielsweise jeder Zugriff zunächst überprüft wird und eine extra Belastung für den Controller darstellt!!


----------



## rocKay (14 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

wie die Anderen schon schreiben, vermutlich ein Applikationsfehler. check.lib ist ein guter Ansatz. Alternativ bringt auch teilweise eine neue Firmware was. Einfach mal den Support kontaktieren.

Gruß rocKay


----------

